# Slovakia - Wild and beauty Carpathians mountains (photos)



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*The National Park of Veľká Fatra mountains*

 Ploská_a by Photo Nature, on Flickr

 Ovce pod vrchom Chyžky_a by Photo Nature, on Flickr

 Smrek obyčajný (Picea abies)_a by Photo Nature, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*The National Park of Veľká Fatra mountains*


Frčkov a Ostredok_a by Photo Nature, on Flickr


Ostré Brdo_a by Photo Nature, on Flickr


Dolina Dedošová_a by Photo Nature, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*The National Park of Veľká Fatra mountains*


Veľká Fatra by Photo Nature, on Flickr


Veľká Fatra by Photo Nature, on Flickr


Veľká Fatra by Photo Nature, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*The National Park of Veľká Fatra mountains*


Slovakia, Veľká Fatra Mts. by Peter Fenďa, on Flickr


Slovakia, Veľká Fatra Mts. by Peter Fenďa, on Flickr


Slovakia, Veľká Fatra Mts. by Peter Fenďa, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*The National Park of Veľká Fatra mountains*


Slovakia, Veľká Fatra Mts. by Peter Fenďa, on Flickr


Slovakia, Veľká Fatra Mts. by Peter Fenďa, on Flickr


Slovakia, Veľká Fatra Mts. by Peter Fenďa, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*The National Park of Veľká Fatra mountains*


Slovakia, Veľká Fatra Mts. by Peter Fenďa, on Flickr


Slovakia, Veľká Fatra Mts. by Peter Fenďa, on Flickr


Slovakia, Veľká Fatra Mts. by Peter Fenďa, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*The National Park of Veľká Fatra mountains - Landscape*


Slovakia, Veľká Fatra Mts. by Peter Fenďa, on Flickr


Slovakia, Veľká Fatra Mts. by Peter Fenďa, on Flickr


Slovakia, Veľká Fatra Mts. by Peter Fenďa, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*The National Park of Veľká Fatra mountains - Wild Landscape*

Fantastic scennery from this mountains. 


Veľká Fatra, Nízke Tatry by majo105, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*The National Park of Veľká Fatra mountains*


Borišov z Ploskej by majo105, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*The National Park of Veľká Fatra mountains*


Rakytov by karbanatko, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*The National Park of Veľká Fatra mountains*


Ostredok by FajlajpB, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dobšinská Ice Cave, Slovenský raj Mountains*


Slovakia, Slovenský raj Mts. by Peter Fenďa, on Flickr



Slovakia, Slovenský raj Mts. by Peter Fenďa, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Nízke Tatry Mountains*


Slovakia, Nízke Tatry Mts. by Peter Fenďa, on Flickr



Slovakia, Nízke Tatry Mts. by Peter Fenďa, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

* Západné Tatry Mountains*


Slovakia, Západné Tatry Mts. by Peter Fenďa, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Veľká Fatra Mountains*


Slovakia, Veľká Fatra Mts. by Peter Fenďa, on Flickr


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Západné Tatry (Western Tatras) mountains - part of Tatra National Park (including High Tatras and White Tatras) - it's the kingdom of deep virgin mountain forests, glacial lakes, waterfalls and wild animals like brown bear, wolf and lynx. The mountain ridge is mostly built from granite and limestone and the highest peak is Bystrá (2248m).








































































taken by sqooth


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*The National Park of Veľká Fatra mountains*

 Javorina, Ploská, Ostredok, Krížna by petrolinv, on Flickr

 Ostra a Tlsta_23 by petrolinv, on Flickr


Ostrá (1247m) by petrolinv, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*The National Park of Veľká Fatra mountains - Wild Landscape*


Rakytov 1567m & Tatry Zachodnie by Grzegorz Chorus, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*The National Park of Veľká Fatra mountains - Rakytov 1567 m*


Rakytov 1567 m by Grzegorz Chorus, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*The National Park of Veľká Fatra mountains - Ostredok 1592m*


Ostredok 1592 m by Grzegorz Chorus, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*The National Park of Veľká Fatra mountains*










by Juraj Mucha on hiking.sk


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*The National Park of Veľká Fatra mountains*










by Martin Baniari










by Andrea Morongová










by Jakub Súčanský

all photos on hiking.sk http://hiking.sk/hk/li/sluzby-galeria.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*The National Park of Veľká Fatra mountains*










photo by Jakub Súčanský










photo by Branislav Bucha










photo by Laco Blaho

http://hiking.sk/hk/li/sluzby-galeria.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*The National Park of Veľká Fatra mountains*










photo by Jakub Súčanský










photo by Laco Blaho










photo by kamila

all photos on http://hiking.sk/hk/li/sluzby-galeria.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*The National Park of Veľká Fatra mountains*










photo by Branislav Krátký

on hiking.sk http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/28011/velka_fatra_a_choc-vecerna_ostra.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*The National Park of Veľká Fatra mountains*










by Laco Blaho on hiking.sk

http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/33775/velka_fatra_a_choc-biela_skala_a_borisov.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*The National Park of Veľká Fatra mountains*










by Štefan Leja

on hiking.sk http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/28747/velka_fatra_a_choc-velkofatranske_vezicky.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*The National Park of Veľká Fatra mountains - Gaderská valley*










photo by Laco Blaho

on hiking.sk http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/26995/velka_fatra_a_choc-v_gaderskej_doline.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*The National Park of Veľká Fatra mountains*










photo by Tanka

on hiking.sk http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/34274/velka_fatra_a_choc-kravky_na_pasi.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*The National Park of Veľká Fatra mountains*










photo by kamila on hiking.sk

http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/43651/velka_fatra_a_choc-opustame_hlavny_hreben.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*The National Park of Veľká Fatra mountains - UNESCO village Vlkolínec*










photo by Rastislav Ratulovský on hiking.sk

http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/21035/velka_fatra_a_choc-vlkolinec_clasic.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*The National Park of Veľká Fatra mountains*










photo by Caroig http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/32177/velka_fatra_a_choc-neostra_ostra.html










photo by Tomáš Trstenský http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/1083/velka_fatra_a_choc-skialpinistka.html


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Nízke Tatry (Low Tatras) - the longest mountain range (80km) and the fourth highest mountains in Slovakia. The main granite ridge culminates at Ďumbier, the highest point (2043m). The minor ridges and peaks are mostly built from limestone, hiding the longest and deepest cave system in Slovakia (37km long and 495m deep) - but only 2 caves from the whole system are open for a public - Demänovská ľadová jaskyňa (Ice cave) and Demänovská jaskyňa slobody (Cave of Freedom). The national park is home for eagle, brown bear, wolf and lynx.

PART (2)








































































taken by sqooth


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Amazing landscapes! :drool:
:cheers:


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

Thank you Japanac:happy:


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*The National Park of Veľká Fatra mountains*










photo by nyco on ephoto.sk

http://www.ephoto.sk/fotogaleria/fotografie/262419/krasy-rannej-krajiny/?s=photos


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*The National Park of Veľká Fatra mountains*










photo by nyco http://www.ephoto.sk/fotogaleria/fotografie/263555/teplo-lucov/?s=photos


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*The National Park of Veľká Fatra mountains*










photo by nyco http://www.ephoto.sk/fotogaleria/fotografie/305184/oparovy-podvecer-na-skalnej-alpe/?s=photos


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*The National Park of Veľká Fatra mountains*










photo by nyco http://www.ephoto.sk/fotogaleria/fotografie/378765/fatranske-pohlady/?s=photos


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*The National Park of Veľká Fatra mountains*










by nyco http://www.ephoto.sk/fotogaleria/fotografie/367547/dobre-rano-liptov/?s=photos


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*2.Štiavnické vrchy Protected Landscape Area mountains*










The Štiavnica Mountains are the highest mountain range of volcanic origin in Slovakia. They are part of Slovenské stredohorie (the Central Mountains of Slovakia) found in the West Carpathian mountain range of Slovakia. The range is composed primarily of andesite, rhyolite and pyroclastic rocks.

The emergence of a rugged relief was caused by the uneven upheaval of individual peaks and intensive erosion and denudation. Eye-catching formations with steep slopes are linked to lava flows and sheets of volcanic rocks. 
Much of the area has a moderately warm climate and is created by the watershed of the Hron and Ipeľ Rivers. A characteristic feature of the Štiavnica Mountains is the numerous lakes which were artificially created for mining needs. The Štiavnica Mountains were declared in 1979 a protected landscape.The highest peak is Sitno (1009m.)

*Welcome to Štiavnica mountains - view from Sitno*


Sitno by ivankortis, on Flickr


Sitno by ivankortis, on Flickr


Sitno by ivankortis, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Štiavnické vrchy Protected Landscape Area mountains*


Sitno, altitude 1.009m by jandudas, on Flickr


wood reflection by jandudas, on Flickr


meadow by jandudas, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Štiavnické vrchy Protected Landscape Area mountains*


štiavnické vrchy by jandudas, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Štiavnické vrchy Protected Landscape Area mountains*


black horse by jandudas, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Štiavnické vrchy Protected Landscape Area mountains*


vindšachta by jandudas, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Štiavnické vrchy Protected Landscape Area mountains*


Štiavnické vrchy by jandudas, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Štiavnické vrchy Protected Landscape Area mountains*


Štiavnické Vrchy by jandudas, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Štiavnické vrchy Protected Landscape Area mountains*


Halčiansky tajch by jandudas, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Štiavnické vrchy Protected Landscape Area mountains*


Štiavnické vrchy by jandudas, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Štiavnické vrchy Protected Landscape Area mountains*


Štiavnické vrchy by jandudas, on Flickr


Sitno (altitude 1008m) by jandudas, on Flickr


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Vysoké Tatry (High Tatras) is the highest mountain range in Slovakia built from granite. Gerlach peak (2655m) is the highest point of whole Carpathian range. The national park Vysoké Tatry is concentrating an extraordinary natural beauty on very small area: countless amount of sharp peaks, glacial lakes, waterfalls, deep woods and rich species of flora. The park is home for original tatra mountain goats, brown bears, wolfes and lynxes.


























































































taken by sqooth


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Štiavnické vrchy Protected Landscape Area mountains*


Hills around Močiar by jandudas, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Štiavnické vrchy Protected Landscape Area mountains*


Štiavnické vrchy by jandudas, on Flickr


Štiavnické vrchy in fall by jandudas, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Štiavnické vrchy Protected Landscape Area mountains*


hills by jandudas, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Štiavnické vrchy Protected Landscape Area mountains*


Szabo´s Rock and the village of Hliník n.Hr. in the background by jandudas, on Flickr


Štiavnické vrchy by jandudas, on Flickr


Štiavnické vrchy by jandudas, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Štiavnické vrchy Protected Landscape Area mountains - mountain range*


Štiavnické vrchy with Lower Tatra mountains in the background by jandudas, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Štiavnické vrchy Protected Landscape Area mountains*


Road by jandudas, on Flickr


view by jandudas, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Štiavnické vrchy Protected Landscape Area mountains - Lakes*


Halčiansky tajch by jandudas, on Flickr


Tajch Veľká Vodárenská by jandudas, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Štiavnické vrchy Protected Landscape Area mountains - Lakes*


Tajch Veľká Richňava by jandudas, on Flickr


Tajch Veľká Richňava by jandudas, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Štiavnické vrchy Protected Landscape Area mountains - Lakes*


Halčiansky tajch by jandudas, on Flickr


Caribbean-like color by jandudas, on Flickr


klinger by jandudas, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Štiavnické vrchy Protected Landscape Area mountains*










photo by Matúš Morong http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/6765/stiavnicke_vrchy-banicky_kraj.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Štiavnické vrchy Protected Landscape Area mountains - View from Sitno - Sunset*










photo by Karol Česal http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/25840/stiavnicke_vrchy-konec.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Štiavnické vrchy Protected Landscape Area mountains*










photo by Anton Zahradník http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/2660/stiavnicke_vrchy-kapitulske_brala.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Štiavnické vrchy Protected Landscape Area mountains - Šášov castle*










photo by livete http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/26228/stiavnicke_vrchy-sasovsky_hrad.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Štiavnické vrchy Protected Landscape Area mountains*










photo by Paulovič pali76ZM http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/40578/stiavnicke_vrchy-od_sklenoteplickeho_kostola.html


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Vysoké Tatry (High Tatras) is the highest mountain range in Slovakia built from granite. Gerlach peak (2655m) is the highest point of whole Carpathian range. The national park Vysoké Tatry is concentrating an extraordinary natural beauty on very small area: countless amount of sharp peaks, glacial lakes, waterfalls, deep woods and rich species of flora. The park is home for original tatra mountain goats, brown bears, wolfes and lynxes.

PART (3)


























































































taken by sqooth


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Štiavnické vrchy Protected Landscape Area mountains*










photo by vladimir http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/14196/stiavnicke_vrchy-tatarska_luka.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Štiavnické vrchy Protected Landscape Area mountains*










photo by Peter Mucha http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/5077/stiavnicke_vrchy-maly_krivin.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Štiavnické vrchy Protected Landscape Area mountains - Historic land - UNESCO town Banská Štiavnica*


Town Hall by jandudas, on Flickr


Štiavnica by jandudas, on Flickr


dolná ružová by jandudas, on Flickr


štiavnica by jandudas, on Flickr


Horná Resla by jandudas, on Flickr


Early morning by jandudas, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Štiavnické vrchy Protected Landscape Area mountains - Historic land - UNESCO town Banská Štiavnica at night*


night by jandudas, on Flickr


Ul. A.Kmeťa by jandudas, on Flickr


Town Hall Square by jandudas, on Flickr


Pharmacy by jandudas, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Štiavnické vrchy Protected Landscape Area mountains - Historic land - UNESCO Calvary*


Calvary by jandudas, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Štiavnické vrchy Protected Landscape Area mountains - Carpathian forests*










photo by sykora2 http://www.ephoto.sk/fotogaleria/fotografie/230153/stiavnicke-vrchy/?s=albums&id=13870


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Štiavnické vrchy Protected Landscape Area mountains*










photo by psykora2 http://www.ephoto.sk/fotogaleria/fotografie/242143/jesen-na-stiavnicku/?s=albums&id=13870


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Štiavnické vrchy Protected Landscape Area mountains*










photo by psykora2 http://www.ephoto.sk/fotogaleria/fotografie/251645/za-siedmimi/?s=albums&id=13870


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Štiavnické vrchy Protected Landscape Area mountains*










photo by psykora2 http://www.ephoto.sk/fotogaleria/fotografie/366474/pod-sitnom/?s=albums&id=13870


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Štiavnické vrchy Protected Landscape Area mountains*










photo by psykora2 http://www.ephoto.sk/fotogaleria/fotografie/391487/z-tanadu/?s=photos


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Štiavnické vrchy Protected Landscape Area mountains - Sitno 1009m*










photo by RomanF http://www.ephoto.sk/fotogaleria/fotografie/253212/krajina-pod-sitnom/?s=albums&id=7203


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Štiavnické vrchy Protected Landscape Area mountains*










photo by RomanF http://www.ephoto.sk/fotogaleria/fotografie/341221/na-sitne-svita-novy-den/?s=albums&id=7203


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Štiavnické vrchy Protected Landscape Area mountains - Landscape*










photo by RomanF http://www.ephoto.sk/fotogaleria/fotografie/341229/pohlad-do-dialok/?s=albums&id=7203


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Štiavnické vrchy Protected Landscape Area mountains*










photo by RomanF http://www.ephoto.sk/uzivatel/romanf/albumy/7203/stiavnicke-vrchy/


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Kremnické vrchy mountains*










photo by tidoj http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/40592/kremnicke_vrchy-romantika_v_zakliatej_krajine.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Kremnické vrchy mountains - Carpathian wildwood*










photo by Martin Baniari http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/2065/kremnicke_vrchy-medvedi_les.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Kremnické vrchy mountains*










photo by zilla http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/30921/kremnicke_vrchy-kralicky_vodopad.html


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Slovenský Raj (Slovak Paradise) national park is covering a relatively small area of 4 limestone plateaus divided and eroded by a net of wild and narrow gorges - there are 15 major gorges, shorter and longer ones, hiding a countless amount of cascades and waterfalls that are accessible by wooden and iron ladders. This is a very popular and highly visited area in Slovakia, but it still can offer a virgin wilderness which is also home for brown bear or lynx. 
Dobšinská ľadová jaskyňa, the ice cave with the biggest amount of ice in Europe is located in SW tip of the park and is recorded on The UNESCO World Natural Heritage list.





















































































































taken by sqooth


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Kremnické vrchy mountains*










photo by zilla http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/20421/kremnicke_vrchy-luky.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Kremnické vrchy mountains*










photo by Martin Baniari http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/22009/kremnicke_vrchy-vecer_na_poliach.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Kremnické vrchy mountains*










photo by zilla http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/28227/kremnicke_vrchy-luky_nad_tajovom.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Kremnické vrchy mountains - Canyon*










photo by zilla http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/34329/kremnicke_vrchy-do_horneho_harmanca.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Kremnické vrchy mountains*










photo by zilla http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/34966/kremnicke_vrchy-kordiky.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Kremnické vrchy mountains*










photo by zilla http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/27871/kremnicke_vrchy-kovacovsky_rybnik.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Kremnické vrchy mountains - Calvary*










photo by zilla http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/6454/kremnicke_vrchy-kalvaria.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Kremnické vrchy mountains*










photo by zilla http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/21591/kremnicke_vrchy-badinsky_vodopad.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Kremnické vrchy mountains - Landscape*










photo by zilla http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/21791/kremnicke_vrchy-luky.html


----------



## pau-chin (Jan 27, 2007)

Ostrá* _* Veľká Fatra


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Kremnické vrchy mountains*

^^ Veľká Fatra










photo by Tatiana Vargová http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/7001/kremnicke_vrchy-skala.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Kremnické vrchy mountains*










by Michal Bukvai http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/7665/kremnicke_vrchy-krahule.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Kremnické vrchy mountains - Kremnické bane*


Kremnické Bane by ML81NOS, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Kremnické vrchy mountains*


534.0432 + 556.036, Kremnica - Kremnické Bane, 2011.06.03 by Nikis182, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Kremnické vrchy mountains*










photo by TomiG http://www.ephoto.sk/fotogaleria/fotografie/95546/kremnicke-vrchy/?s=albums&id=9473


----------



## ejo (Dec 12, 2009)

Carphatian mountains said:


> Kremnické Bane by ML81NOS, on Flickr


By this church is geographical center of Europe. 

Guys beautiful pictures


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

^^ Thanks ejo


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Kremnické vrchy mountains - Historic land - Old town Kremnica*


Kremnica Morovy stlp sv. trojice,Mestsky hrad - By Pato by Pato BRNA, on Flickr


Kremnica Dolna ul. - By Pato by Pato BRNA, on Flickr


Kremnica Mestska brana - By Pato by Pato BRNA, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Kremnické vrchy mountains - Historic land - Old town Kremnica*


Kremnica castle by PressTheTrigger, on Flickr


Kremnica castle by PressTheTrigger, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Kremnické vrchy mountains - Historic land - Old town Kremnica*


Kremnica by Kachle, on Flickr


KREMNICA, SLOVAKIA by Eva Schön, on Flickr


DSC_6504_stitch2 by ostrovid, on Flickr


081 by *Vasek*, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Kremnické vrchy mountains - Wild mountains*


083 by *Vasek*, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Kremnické vrchy mountains - Wild mountains*


Horses running free by *Vasek*, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Burda mountains*

















An interesting route leading in the gorge-like valleys of the Danube and Ipeľ rivers. The landscape is mountainous. 
The road heads to the Vyšehradská brána, a breaking and impressing reach of the Danube that has made its way through the mountain range of Burda on the Slovak side and the mountain ranges Börzsöny and Visegrádi hégység on the Hugarian side of the frontier. 

The mountain range Burda belongs to the National Nature Reserve of Kováčovské kopce. It is an extremely valuable territory for its vegetation so please stick to the recommendations and guidelines concerning the movement in Protected Territories.
The highest point is Burdov ( 377m ).










photo by tamozenik http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/13219/burda-kralova_hora_374m.html​


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Burda mountains*










photo by Andrea Grunská http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/40250/burda-aby_zeleninka_vydrzala.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Burda mountains*










photo by Kramd http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/39514/burda-pohlad_spat.html


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Very beautiful little country with nice mountains and greenery. A pleasant surprise. Please continue the good work.


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

Thank you Hassani


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Slovenský Raj (Slovak Paradise) national park is covering a relatively small area of 4 limestone plateaus divided and eroded by a net of wild and narrow gorges - there are 15 major gorges, shorter and longer ones, hiding a countless amount of cascades and waterfalls that are accessible by wooden and iron ladders. This is a very popular and highly visited area in Slovakia, but it still can offer a virgin wilderness which is also home for brown bear or lynx. 
Dobšinská ľadová jaskyňa, the ice cave with the biggest amount of ice in Europe is located in SW tip of the park and is recorded on The UNESCO World Natural Heritage list.

PART (2)

















































































taken by sqooth


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Burda mountains*










photo by Kramd http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/39443/burda-ram.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Burda mountains*










photo by Kramd http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/39423/burda-dunaj.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Burda mountains - River Danube*

On the left side is Hungary 










photo by Rasťo Brunovský http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/28559/burda-esicko_dunaja.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Burda mountains - Wood*










photo by tamozenik http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/11961/burda-erozia.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Burda mountains*










photo by Anton Záhradník http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/11719/burda-pod_burdou.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Burda mountains - River Ipeľ*










by maxo12 http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/10058/burda-statna_hranica_prechadza_stredom_rieky.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Burda mountains - View to Ostrihom in Hungary*










by Anton Záhradník http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/11683/burda-ostrihom_ii.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Burda mountains*










bytamozenik http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/3358/burda-burda.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Burda mountains - River Danube*










by tamozenik http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/3293/burda-tam_kde_nas_dunaj_opusta.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Burda mountains*










by tamozenik http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/3337/burda-burda.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Burda mountains*










by tamozenik http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/3339/burda-burda_skaly.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Burda mountains*










by Peťo Rosík http://www.panoramio.com/user/634143/tags/pohorie%20Burda


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Burda mountains*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/14529684


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Burda mountains*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28930956


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Burda mountains - Lowland*


Slovakia, Hont region by Peter Fenďa, on Flickr


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

beautiful place


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

^^^^ Thanks Rain Drops


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Žiar mountains*










Žiar is a mountain range in Eastern Slovakia in Žilina Region, and in Trenčín Region,
in a district of Martin, Turčianské Teplice, and Prievidza. The mountain range belongs to Fatro-tatranian area which is a part of Inner Carpathian Mountains. In this core mountain range Žiar separates Hornonitranská basin from Turčianská basin.

Total area: 146 km²

Highest peak: Chlieviská, 1024 m n.m.











ŽIAR - ZNIEV A MALÁ FATRA by Rado Gadoczi, on Flickr​


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Žiar mountains*










by brk http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/19859/ziar-vrstvenie.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Žiar mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/41750/ziar-vysehrad.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Žiar mountains*










by Caroig http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/23355/ziar-zo_znieva_na_klak.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Žiar mountains*










by Matúš Morong http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/3976/ziar-rapsodia_v_bielom.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Žiar mountains - Vyšehrad*










by aďo.4 http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/39748/ziar-pod_skalami_vysehradu.html


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Slovenský Raj (Slovak Paradise) national park is covering a relatively small area of 4 limestone plateaus divided and eroded by a net of wild and narrow gorges - there are 15 major gorges, shorter and longer ones, hiding a countless amount of cascades and waterfalls that are accessible by wooden and iron ladders. This is a very popular and highly visited area in Slovakia, but it still can offer a virgin wilderness which is also home for brown bear or lynx. 
Dobšinská ľadová jaskyňa, the ice cave with the biggest amount of ice in Europe is located in SW tip of the park and is recorded on The UNESCO World Natural Heritage list.

PART (3)



































































































taken by sqooth


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Žiar mountains*



















http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/15336/ziar-kaplnka_pri_solke.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Žiar mountains*










by Matúš Morong http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/14100/ziar-z_bralovej_skaly.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Žiar mountains*










by janci http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/5848/ziar-duta_skala.html


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Carphatian mountains said:


> http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/12374/povazsky_inovec-zltozelena.html


Perfect.. :drool::master::master: :master::master:


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Povážský Inovec mountain*

^^ Thanks Rain Drops










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/37190577


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Povážský Inovec mountain - Landscape*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/38633574


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Povážský Inovec mountain*










http://www.ephoto.sk/fotogaleria/fotografie/94858/ostrov-povazsky-inovec/?s=photos


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Levočšké vrchy mountain*








Levoča Hills are placed in north of Slovakia, in east direction from High Tatra Mountains, in Region of Prešov. Except Levoča district town, the hills penetrate to Kežmarok, Sabinov and Lubovňa districts.

Levoča Hills are granite mountain range, belonging to Podholno-Magura area. It is formed with sandstones, slates and conglomerate layers. The hills are placed in rain shadow of Tatra Mountains, in moderately warm, up to cold climatic area.

Levoča Hills are covered with pine-wood forests, with mixture of fir-woods. In its south part, mainly beech-wood and oak forests with fir-woods dominate. Non-afforested territories serve as meadows, pasture lands or arable soil.

*Extent:*

625 square kilometres

*The highest hill:*

Černá hora (Black Hill) - 1289 metres above sea level








[/url]
pavlany_august2010_0002 by Viliam Bendik, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]
pavlany_august2010_0001 by Viliam Bendik, on Flickr[/IMG]​


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Levočšké vrchy mountain*


pavlany_august2010_0009 by Viliam Bendik, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Levočšké vrchy mountain*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/799/levocske_vrchy-zimny_podvecer_nad_olsavicou.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Levočšké vrchy mountain - Landscape*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/35653/levocske_vrchy-hmly_pod_levocskymi_vrchmi.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Levočšké vrchy mountain*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/4497/levocske_vrchy-afrika.html

:nuts:Afrika:lol::laugh:


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Levočšké vrchy mountain - Sunset*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/7434/sluzby-galeria-vecer_pri_krizi.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Levočšké vrchy mountain*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/42147/levocske_vrchy-rano_pri_kaplicke.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Levočšké vrchy mountain - Landscape*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/11568/levocske_vrchy-farebna_jar.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Levočšké vrchy mountain*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/37394/levocske_vrchy-cesta_do_ruskinoviec.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Levočšké vrchy mountain - View to High Tatras*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/23828/levocske_vrchy-uprostred_lesov.html 

:cheers:


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Levočšké vrchy mountain*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/27235/levocske_vrchy-vyhlad_z_uloze.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Levočšké vrchy mountain*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/27293/levocske_vrchy-do_olsavice.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Levočšké vrchy mountain*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/5404/levocske_vrchy-trojka.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Levočšké vrchy mountain*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/27275/levocske_vrchy-kuty_ii.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Levočšké vrchy mountain - UNESCO church*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/9554/levocske_vrchy-vecerne_hrebene.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Levočšké vrchy mountain*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/39616/levocske_vrchy-levocske_vrchy.html


----------



## COmountainsguy (Jul 30, 2013)

Very beautiful country. Thank you for posting all the pictures Carphatian mountains. One of my great grandfathers came to the United States from Slovakia, so I actually have some Slovak in me. So looking at these pictures of Slovakia is pretty cool.


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

Thank you COmountainsguy for these words 

Thank you all for likes


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Levočšké vrchy mountain - Nature*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/14827/levocske_vrchy-popradske_hmly.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Levočšké vrchy mountain*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/27270/levocske_vrchy-zavada_ta_spisska.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Levočšké vrchy mountain*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/33012/levocske_vrchy-to_nie_je_nas_baca.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Levočšké vrchy mountain*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/7660/levocske_vrchy-sennik_nad_tichym_potokom.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Levočšké vrchy mountain*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/7123/levocske_vrchy-kaplicka.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Levočšké vrchy mountain - UNESCO church*










http://http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/11385/levocske_vrchy-marianska_hora_nad_levocou.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Levočšké vrchy mountain - UNESCO church*










http://www.ephoto.sk/fotogaleria/fotografie/417714/marianska-hora/?s=aphotos


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Levočšké vrchy mountain*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/54410606


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Levočšké vrchy mountain*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/54410601


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Levočšké vrchy mountain - Nature*










http://fotky.sme.sk/fotka/290602/rozburene-luky by modraa


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Malá Fatra mountains - this is the most western situated alpine range of whole Carpathians mountains. This not very long mountain ridge is one of the most popular National Park in Slovakia. Such small and compact mountain area shows amazing geological contrast within the Western Carpathian mountains - the park consists from 2 different geological parts: smoothly modelated main ridge from granite covered with dwarf pine fields and meadows full of mountain flowers terminated at Veľký Kriváň peak [1709m]; and from wild and white part built by dolomite and limestone covered by ancient woods where impressive craggy peaks such as Veľký and Malý Rozsutec [1610m, 1345m] dominate together with system of narrow and steep gorges called Janošíkové Diery eroded in the slopes of these peaks. The National Park is very rich in terms of flora and fauna - it is home for wild animals such as brown bear, wolf or lynx.





















































































































taken by sqooth


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Pohronsky Inovec Mountain Range*

















Pohronsky Inovec Mountain Range is placed in Central Slovakia, in Region of Nitra, in Zlaté Moravce district, and in Banska Bystrica Region, in Žarnovica district. The complex belongs into Slovak Ore Mountains, which forms a part of Internal West Carpathian Mountains.

Pohronsky Inovec is of volcanic origin, built mostly from andesits and ryolits. Its mountain range relief is mostly of highland character, and in its central north-west part, the form of plain table land was preserved, with hilly country and low highlands. The rests of andesite streams are connected with rocky formations.

The mountain range belongs to warm and moderately warm area. The area is passed with Hron and Žitava rivers.The mountain range is covered with leafy woods, prevailing with oak forests, but also oak-hornbeam forests are to be appeared there, whereas in north part, beech-wood forests are to be found. The parts of mountain range, which are non-afforested, are covered with arable soils, meadows and pasture lands.This mountain range is typical with its deserted houses and buildings. 

*Extent:*

143 square kilometres

*The highest hill:*

Velký Inovec (Great Inovec) - 901 metres above sea level


pohronský inovec - pred búrkou by pxls.jpg, on Flickr​


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Pohronsky Inovec Mountain Range*


Tekovská Breznica by pxls.jpg, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Pohronsky Inovec Mountain Range*


pohronský inovec by pxls.jpg, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Pohronsky Inovec Mountain Range*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/39813/pohronsky_inovec-pohlad_z_vysky.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Pohronsky Inovec Mountain Range*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/32846/pohronsky_inovec-starohutsky_vodopad.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Pohronsky Inovec Mountain Range*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/19960/pohronsky_inovec-pod_viechou.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Pohronsky Inovec Mountain Range*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/29557/pohronsky_inovec-dlhe_tiene_pod_skalnymi_obrami.html


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Malá Fatra mountains - system of gorges called Jánošíkove Diery

Dolné Diery gorge




























Horné Diery gorge














































Nové Diery gorge














































Tesná Rizňa gorge



























taken by sqooth


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Tribeč mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/36089/tribec-_podvecerna.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Tribeč mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/37563/tribec-smer_velka_skala.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Tribeč mountains - Hrušov castle*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/36063/tribec-pod_hrusovom.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Tribeč mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/37617/tribec-ruzova_perina.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Tribeč mountains - Landscape*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/32343/tribec-albatrosom_do_hronca.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Tribeč mountains - Landscape*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/41114/tribec-leto_v_okoli_topolcianok.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Tribeč mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/40104/tribec-smer_jedlove_kostolany.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Tribeč mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/4935/tribec-oselny_vrch.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Tribeč mountains - Gýmeš castle - Panorama*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/37231/tribec-relaxacny_hrad_gymes.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Tribeč mountains - Landscape*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/43137/tribec-pohlad_z_gymesa.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Tribeč mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/34900/tribec-kostolany_pod_tribecom.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Tribeč mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/li/sluzby-galeria.html?oblast=21&orderby=ratingup&autor=all


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Tribeč mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/4979/tribec-hradba.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Tribeč mountains - Rocks*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/44220/tribec-dusa_zaspieva.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Tribeč mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/34698/tribec-_do_ruzova.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Tribeč mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/40503/tribec-stary_kliz.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Tribeč mountains - Lowland*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/34096/tribec-nitrianska_pahorkatina.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Tribeč mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/35382/tribec-spomienka_na_leto.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Tribeč mountains - Landscape*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/37182/tribec-snehu_nieto.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Revúcka vrchovina mountains*








Mountaneous Countryside Complex Revúca Highlands is placed in Central Slovakia, in Regions of Banská Bystrica and Košice, in Rimavska Sobota, Revúca, Lučenec, Poltár and Rožňava districts. The complex belongs to Slovak Ore Mountains area, which forms a part of Internal West Carpathian Mountains.

Main Mountain Range of vast Revúca Highlands is passing from south-west to north-east direction. Inside quite complicated geological construction , mainly old mica-slates, gneiss, granits and filits predominate. On the other hand, there are to be found there some low and trias quartz, limestones and neogenne andesits. In highlands section, built with limestone mineral rocks, rich karst areas were created, including numerous caves. Ochtinna Aragonite Cave, situated in west direction from the town of Rožňava, on north-west slope of Hrádek Hill, belongs to most known ones.

This extraordinary variegated relief is mostly of highland character. Predominant part of the territory is overgrown with dense, mostly beech-wood forests, where you can find the oaks and hornbeams (in lower sections), and beach-woods in higher sections. Except of these two sorts, you can meet there a lot of another trees.

Revúca Highlands belongs to moderately warm and cold climatice zone. Non-afforested ridges are covered with persistant grass cops. On the other hand, in non afforested areas, there are to be found meadows, pasture lands, orchards and arable soils.

*Extent:
*
970 square kilometres

*The highest hill:
*
Turecká - 954 metres above sea level










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/40514/revucka_vrchovina-brdarka_ceresnovo.html​


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Revúcka vrchovina mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/39993/revucka_vrchovina-slavosovsky_tunel.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Revúcka vrchovina mountains - Landscape*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/39954/revucka_vrchovina-brdarka_z_vdovcikovho_kresla.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Revúcka vrchovina mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/39946/revucka_vrchovina-kostolik_v_raji.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Revúcka vrchovina mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/39923/revucka_vrchovina-ceresnovo.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Revúcka vrchovina mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/39915/revucka_vrchovina-presny_cas.html


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

VEĽKÁ FATRA - the fairytale exists!

Veľká Fatra mountains are typical ones in Slovakia consisting from two geologically different mixed parts: main granite mountain ridge smoothly modelated and covered by grassy fields and meadows (the highest point is Ostredok peak 1592m) and white craggy limestone part covered by ancient mountain woods (the highest peak is Smrekov 1442m). It is home for wild and protected animals like bears, wolfes and lynxes. The National park is also very reach in terms of flora species. 

PART (2)








































































taken by sqooth


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Revúcka vrchovina mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/34908/revucka_vrchovina-dubrava.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Revúcka vrchovina mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/33052/revucka_vrchovina-grofska_ladovna_vo_vlachove.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Revúcka vrchovina mountains - Brdárka*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/33042/revucka_vrchovina-brdarka.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Revúcka vrchovina mountains - Landscape*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/32850/revucka_vrchovina-cestou_do_brdarky.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Revúcka vrchovina mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/32463/revucka_vrchovina-den_sa_zacina_iii.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Revúcka vrchovina mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/32440/revucka_vrchovina-den_sa_konci_iii.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Revúcka vrchovina mountains - Landscape*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/32208/revucka_vrchovina-na_hradku.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Revúcka vrchovina mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/19345/revucka_vrchovina-jar_nad_klenovskou_priehradou.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Revúcka vrchovina mountains -*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/19335/revucka_vrchovina-lesne_ufo.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Revúcka vrchovina mountains - Lake Teplý vrch*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/12891/revucka_vrchovina-teply_vrch.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Revúcka vrchovina mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/12096/revucka_vrchovina-mnisansky_most.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Revúcka vrchovina mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/11831/revucka_vrchovina-medzi_horami.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Revúcka vrchovina mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/1153/revucka_vrchovina-zima.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Starohorské vrchy mountain*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/19072/starohorske_vrchy-narodna_kulturna_pamiatka_kaliste.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Starohorské vrchy mountain*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/31140/starohorske_vrchy-stare_hory.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Starohorské vrchy mountain - Landscape*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/6152/starohorske_vrchy-donovaly.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Starohorské vrchy mountain*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/41712/starohorske_vrchy-historicko_technicka_pamiatka.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Starohorské vrchy mountain - Forest*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/40974/starohorske_vrchy-duch_hor.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Starohorské vrchy mountain - Dam*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/42413/starohorske_vrchy-priehrada_akumulacnej_nadrze_motycky.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Starohorské vrchy mountain*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/35258/starohorske_vrchy-po_starej_ceste_na_donovaly.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Starohorské vrchy mountain*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/26406/starohorske_vrchy-lupciansky_skalny_hrib.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Starohorské vrchy mountain*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/41381/starohorske_vrchy-dolava.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Starohorské vrchy mountain*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/30528/starohorske_vrchy-chalupa_na_spanej_doline.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Starohorské vrchy mountain*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/11807/starohorske_vrchy-mestecko_pod_prasivou.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Starohorské vrchy mountain - Lake*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/21639/starohorske_vrchy-jazierko.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Starohorské vrchy mountain*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/41331/starohorske_vrchy-kecka.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Starohorské vrchy mountain - Landscape*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/35094/starohorske_vrchy-z_podkonic.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Starohorské vrchy mountain - Carphatians world*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/41466/starohorske_vrchy-letne_luky.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Starohorské vrchy mountain - View*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/7029/starohorske_vrchy-starohorske_hole.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Starohorské vrchy mountain - Landscape*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/6090/starohorske_vrchy-pod_hrubym_vrchom_ii.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Starohorské vrchy mountain*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/26669/starohorske_vrchy-cez_tiesnavu.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Starohorské vrchy mountain*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/7681/starohorske_vrchy-vyhlad_z_kotolnice.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Starohorské vrchy mountain - Cave*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/17586/starohorske_vrchy-netopieria_jaskyna.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Cerová vrchovina Protected Landscape Area mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/21282/cerova_vrchovina-na_samote.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Cerová vrchovina Protected Landscape Area mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/26381/cerova_vrchovina-siator_a_somoska.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Cerová vrchovina Protected Landscape Area mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/12147/cerova_vrchovina-hrad_hajnacka.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Cerová vrchovina Protected Landscape Area mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/11635/cerova_vrchovina-vrchol_ragaca_537_m.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Cerová vrchovina Protected Landscape Area mountains - Somoška castle*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/26306/cerova_vrchovina-v_zakryte.html










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/11588/cerova_vrchovina-hrad_somoska.html










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/7294/cerova_vrchovina-somoska.html










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/7295/cerova_vrchovina-somoska.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Cerová vrchovina Protected Landscape Area mountains - Stones waterfall*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/21696/cerova_vrchovina-kamenny_vodopad_pod_somoskou.html










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/33092/cerova_vrchovina-kamenny_vodopad.html










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/16600/cerova_vrchovina-zamrznuty_vodopad.html










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/26111/cerova_vrchovina-kamenny_vodopad.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Cerová vrchovina Protected Landscape Area mountains*










http://www.ephoto.sk/fotogaleria/fotografie/254030/steblova-skala/?s=photos


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Slovenský Raj (Slovak Paradise) mountains - the original limestone plateau was eroded by surface and underground waters through the age - now we can admire their result, deep narrow gorges filled with endless series of waterfalls and cascades and more than 20km long system of Stratená cave. Dobšinská ľadová jaskyňa (Ice Cave, part of the system) has the biggest amount of ice in Europe - since 1995 the cave is part of UNESCO World Natural Heritage. This is one of the most popular national park in Slovakia covered with ancient woods. It is amazing how such small area close to human settlements can hide so wilderness including brown bears, wolves and lynxes - it is due to hard accessibility as most of the gorges and valleys are accessible only by technical aids such as ladders, iron steps and chains. The longest valley is Prielom Hornádu canyon (16km). The highest waterfall is Závojový vodopád (75m) in Sokolia dolina valley.

PART (4)








































































taken by sqooth


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Western Beskydy mountains*










This mountain range borders with Poland and Czech republic. It is situated in Central Slovakia in districts of Čadca It forms a part of Central Beskydy Area, being a part of West Carpathian Mountains.

Surface: the forests are missing partially. The established areas of arable soil as well as permanent afforested crops are changing with areas of mostly pine-wood forests.

Relief: it is of highland character.

Climatic area: moderately warm and colder.Part of this area belongs to Preserved Kysuca Region. 

*Highest peak:* Lysá hora (1323 m)

*Extent:* about 100 km²










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/37613/zapadne_beskydy-mala_fatra_ii.html​


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Western Beskydy mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/37057/zapadne_beskydy-lysohorske_ranko.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Western Beskydy mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/29643/zapadne_beskydy-a_zase_ta_inverze.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Western Beskydy mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/41089/zapadne_beskydy-mlhave.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Western Beskydy mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/36695/zapadne_beskydy-beskydska_chalupka.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Western Beskydy mountains - Landscape*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/42999/zapadne_beskydy-ranni_fata_morgana.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Western Beskydy mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/23717/zapadne_beskydy-tajomna_cesta.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Western Beskydy mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/29282/zapadne_beskydy-jesenna_satina_ii.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Western Beskydy mountains - View*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/36442/zapadne_beskydy-k_fatram.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Western Beskydy mountains - Kysuca region*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/42589/zapadne_beskydy-nad_vysnym_kelcovom.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Western Beskydy mountains - Kysuca region*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/38929/zapadne_beskydy-stopy_do_minulosti.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

Next page


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Western Beskydy mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/36730/zapadne_beskydy-chalupky_na_gruni.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Western Beskydy mountains - Landscape*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/40815/zapadne_beskydy-zapadne_beskydy.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Western Beskydy mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/42717/zapadne_beskydy-nad_vysnym_kelcovom_ii.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Western Beskydy mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/40764/zapadne_beskydy-z_rozhledny.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Western Beskydy mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/41300/zapadne_beskydy-nad_vrchpredmierom.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Western Beskydy mountains - Landscape*


Lazy by Karpatia, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Western Beskydy mountains*


Kysuce by Karpatia, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Western Beskydy mountains*


Beskydy by Karpatia, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Western Beskydy mountains - Landscape*


Kysuce by Karpatia, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Western Beskydy mountains*


Krajina by Karpatia, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Krupinská planina mountains*










Krupinska table-land is placed in south of Central Slovakia, in Regions of Banská Bystrica and Nitra, in Velký Krtíš, Krupina, Zvolen, Detva and Levice districts. The complex belongs to Slovak Ore Mountains, which forms a part of Internal West Carpathian Mountains.

Krupinska Plainland is neovolcanic mountain–range, created with pyroclastics, where dominate andesits, tufits and aglometrates, which were laid, within the first period of its volcanic activity, in water, and later, in dry-land environments. This relief is typical for its horizontal table structures. However, monotony of the relief are partially disturbed with andesit stratta. The rivers and brooks are melted away in plainland, and so, deep canyon valleys were established there. Most famous from them are Litava and Small Litava. The plainland is consequently moderated from north, reaching the height 600-800 metres above sea level, in south direction the height reaches 300 metres above sea level only. The territory is drained with rivers of Tisovník, Stará rieka, Plachtinsky brook Krupinica, Litavica and Litava.

All surface flows belong to Ipel' river bed. The range belongs to warm and moderately warm climatic area. The surface of Krupinska Plainland was very changed with humans´ activity. Afforested areas present hornbeam and oak forests. On the contrary, non afforested areas are being used as fields, meadows and pasture lands or orchards. Krupinska Plainland is typical with its dispersed settlement. Military training space Lešť, which is closed for public, penetrates into Javorie, Ostrožky and Krupinska Table - land, and belongs to most known training places of Central Europe.


*Extent:* 853 square kilometres

*The highest hill:* Kopaný závod – 775 metres above sea level










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/15190/krupinska_planina-volne_pohodena_jesen.html​


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Krupinská planina mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/35341/krupinska_planina-pri_samote.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Krupinská planina mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/41069/krupinska_planina-tesarska_roklina.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Krupinská planina mountains - Landscape*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/36060/krupinska_planina-lesostep.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Krupinská planina mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/41078/krupinska_planina-dve_z_osmich_dierok.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Krupinská planina mountais - South Land*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/19607/krupinska_planina-v_kraji_kapitulskeho_vina.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Krupinská planina mountais - Historic land*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/36210/krupinska_planina-strazna_veza_vartovka.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Krupinská planina mountais - Castle*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/15274/krupinska_planina-hrad_cabrad_305_mnm.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Krupinská planina mountais - Bzovík*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/15504/krupinska_planina-za_hradbami.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Krupinská planina mountais - Modrý kameň castle*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/10677/krupinska_planina-hrad_modry_kamen.html


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Slovenský Raj (Slovak Paradise) mountains - the original limestone plateau was eroded by surface and underground waters through the age - now we can admire their result, deep narrow gorges filled with endless series of waterfalls and cascades and more than 20km long system of Stratená cave. Dobšinská ľadová jaskyňa (Ice Cave, part of the system) has the biggest amount of ice in Europe - since 1995 the cave is part of UNESCO World Natural Heritage. This is one of the most popular national park in Slovakia covered with ancient woods. It is amazing how such small area close to human settlements can hide so wilderness including brown bears, wolves and lynxes - it is due to hard accessibility as most of the gorges and valleys are accessible only by technical aids such as ladders, iron steps and chains. The longest valley is Prielom Hornádu canyon (16km). The highest waterfall is Závojový vodopád (75m) in Sokolia dolina valley.

PART (5)








































































taken by sqooth


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Krupinská planina mountains - Čabrad castle*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/15395/krupinska_planina-hradna_zahrada.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Krupinská planina mountains - Bzovík castle*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/10083/krupinska_planina-styri_veze.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Krupinská planina mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/33543/krupinska_planina-dubova_brana_na_gavurkach.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Krupinská planina mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/40570/krupinska_planina-byvaly_mlyn.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Krupinská planina mountains - Landscape*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/10693/krupinska_planina-modry_kamen.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Krupinská planina mountais - Historic land*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/10182/krupinska_planina-kostolik_senohradu.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Krupinská planina mountais - Landscape*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/9725/krupinska_planina-krizom_krazom.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Krupinská planina mountais - Landscape*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/50282352


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Krupinská planina mountais - Landscape*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/10008685


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Myjavská pahorkatina mountain*










Myjava Hilly Country is placed in west of Slovakia, in Regions of Trnava and Trenčín, and in Senica, Myjava and Nové Město nad Váhom districts. This territory belongs to Slovak -Moravian Carpathian Mountains, which forms a part of Outer West Carpathian Mountains.

Myjava Hilly Country has extraordinary variegated geological composition. It is created with paleogenne granite mineral rocks, sediments of upper chalk or neogenne placed (put) mineral rocks. Smaller west part belongs to Morava-river bed - Myjava and Brezová rivers drain the water from there. On the other hand, bigger, eastern part, belongs to Váh-river bed. The brooks of Kamečnica, Korytánka, Jablonka, Trstie and Holeška drain the water, from the beginning to Dudváh-river, and consequently to Váh.

This hilly country belongs to warm, and in higher placed sections to moderately warm climatic area. Myjava Hilly Country belongs to low and disunited mountain ranges, where you can follow frequent change of meadows, pasture lands, forests and arable soil. Typical dispersed solitude houses are typical for Myjava Hilly Country.

*Extent:*

371 square kilometres

*The highest hill:*

Bradlo – 543 metres above sea level










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/40156/myjavska_pahorkatina-oblaky_nad_uchankom.html​


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Myjavská pahorkatina mountain - Branč castle*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/36024/myjavska_pahorkatina-branc.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Myjavská pahorkatina mountain*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/40097/myjavska_pahorkatina-pod_uchankom.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Myjavská pahorkatina mountain - Landscape*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/40115/myjavska_pahorkatina-na_luke_pri_lese.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Myjavská pahorkatina mountain*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/40069/myjavska_pahorkatina-hrad_branc.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Myjavská pahorkatina mountain - Road*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/40767/myjavska_pahorkatina-vine_se_cesticka.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Myjavská pahorkatina mountain*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/44167/myjavska_pahorkatina-spomienka_na_jesen.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Myjavská pahorkatina mountain - Lake*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/33748/myjavska_pahorkatina-dubnik2.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Myjavská pahorkatina mountain - Landscape*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/34126/myjavska_pahorkatina-podzamok.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

Next page


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Branisko mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/32929/branisko-pod_kravcovou.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Branisko mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/39673/branisko-jazierko_nad_vojkovcami.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Branisko mountains - part of Bachureň mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/45179/branisko-luky_na_manglovej.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Branisko mountains - Landscape*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/8622/branisko-na_vychod_od_kamennej.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Branisko mountains - land of Spiš region*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/39247/branisko-tatry_zo_slubice.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Branisko mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/20020/branisko-kamenny_raj.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Branisko mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/8598/branisko-vodopadik.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Branisko mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/38398/branisko-z_cesty_na_smrekovicu.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Branisko mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/21957/branisko-nad_lacnovom.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Branisko mountains - Landscape*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/45167/branisko-branisko.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Branisko mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/8618/branisko-cestou.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Branisko mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/9361/branisko-kalava.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Branisko mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/18805/branisko-skalne_okno_na_rajtopikoch.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Branisko mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/32259/branisko-vratnica.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Branisko mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/15500/branisko-na_konci_sveta.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Branisko mountains - Rocks*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/8657/branisko-lezecka_skala.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Branisko mountains - Spiš UNESCO castle*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/20635/branisko-spissky_hrad_zase_inak.html










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/19124/branisko-trochu_inak.html










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/12189/branisko-kolaz.html


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Branisko mountains and pass ...








































































takenby sqooth


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Branisko mountains*










http://www.ephoto.sk/fotogaleria/fotografie/98310/branisko/


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Branisko mountains*










http://www.ephoto.sk/fotogaleria/fotografie/425387/zrodenie/?lang=en


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Branisko mountains - Landscape*










http://www.ephoto.sk/fotogaleria/fotografie/425797/v-krajine-pokladov/?s=photos


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Javorníky mountains*










It is sandstone mountain range belonging to Slovak-Moravian Carpathian Mountains area.
It is located in western part of Slovakia in districts of Kysucké Nové Město, Žilina, Bytča, Čadca, Považská Bystrica and Púchov.

Surface: mostly covered with pine-tree forests. Anyway, there are appearing here also mixed and leafy woods, first of all oak forests. Grassy overgrown is to be found on places where trees are missing.

Climatic area: moderately warm, colder.
Relief: in northern part mountaneous, in southern part hilly.

*Extent:* 884 km²


*Highest peak:* Javorník (1071 m)










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/35770/javorniky-jesenne_farbicky_kysuckych_vrchov.html​


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Javorníky mountains - Landscape*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/20143/javorniky-na_simunkach.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Javorníky mountains - Landscape*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/35700/javorniky-nad_ondruskovcami.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Javorníky mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/38248/javorniky-u_liskov.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Javorníky mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/35631/javorniky-ked_slnko_zaprazi_na_povazi.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Javorníky mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/23272/javorniky-chodnikom_na_klapy.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Javorníky mountains - River Váh*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/20869/javorniky-priehrada_mladeze.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Javorníky mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/38366/javorniky-na_vrchrieke.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Javorníky mountains - Landscape*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/40067/javorniky-jarny_podvecer.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Javorníky mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/28421/javorniky-klapy.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Javorníky mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/38049/javorniky-chalupka.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Javorníky mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/20233/javorniky-z_velkeho_javornika.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Javorníky mountains - Landscape*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/20309/javorniky-zaramovany.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Javorníky mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/38297/javorniky-u_ondruskov.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Javorníky mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/26586/javorniky-trojica.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Javorníky mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/38374/javorniky-chalupa.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Javorníky mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/23153/javorniky-krizom.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Javorníky mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/36684/javorniky-neskorojesenna.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Javorníky mountains - Landscape*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/20328/javorniky-ovecky_nad_uhrami.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Javorníky mountains*


Kysuce by Karpatia, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Javorníky mountains*


Kysuce by Karpatia, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Javorníky mountains*


Rochovica by Karpatia, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Javorníky mountains*


Považie by Karpatia, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Javorníky mountains*


H.považie by Karpatia, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Javorníky mountains*


Slovakia by Karpatia, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Javorníky mountains*


KNM by Karpatia, on Flickr


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Belianské Tatry (White Tatras) mountains - this 14km long limestone ridge is attached on much higher granite ridge of Vysoké Tatry (High Tatras) mountains and creating awesome contrast between two different faces of these mountains - romantic grassy slopes with white rock formations versus rough and dark walls of granite peaks. Belianské Tatry are part of Tatra National Park and strict nature reservation forbidden for a public, apart of one trail that is crossing the ridge in Široké sedlo (Wide saddle, 1825m), connecting Ždiar village with Tatranské Matliare settlement beneath the slopes of Vysoké Tatry mountains. The highest peak of Belianské Tatry mountains is Havran (Raven, 2152m). They are home for colonies of Kamzík tatranský - the specific kind of mountain goat that is a symbol of Tatra National Park. Limestone slopes are very rich on flora, especially in late spring and early summer.

PART (3)


























































































taken by sqooth


----------



## greekalmost (Jan 28, 2012)

Beautiful, thanks for the pictures


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Čergov mountains*










Čergov Mountain Range is placed in north-east part of Slovakia, in Region of Prešov, in Sabinov, Stará Lubovňa, Prešov and Bardejov districts. Čergov belongs to the area of East Beskydy Mountains, forming a part of Outside West Carpathian Mountains.

Čergov, expressively bordered mountaneous massif, is formed on mineral stone basis of sandstones and clays, in south part formed with limestone belt. Its relief is hilly. The range belongs to moderately warm and cold climatic area. The surface is covered with mixed forests, where leafy trees are dominating, such as oaks, beech-woods, fir-trees, birch-wood or maples are dominating. From coniferous, the pine-trees are to be found there.
Smaller surfaces are taken with meadows and bush copses. Regarding agricultural soil: it is a minimum of such quality level available.


*Extent:*
301 square kilometres.

*The highest hill:*
Minčol - 1156 metres above sea level












http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/16586/cergov-ss.html​


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Čergov mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/26063/cergov-kamenicky_hrad_v_obliehani.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Čergov mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/40170/cergov-obrucne.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Čergov mountains - Views*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/10485/cergov-ach_tie_tatry_i.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Čergov mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/40234/cergov-cergovska_zahradka.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Čergov mountains - Panorama*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/40255/cergov-jar_na_mincole.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Čergov mountains - Kapušany castle*











http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/32382/cergov-kapusansky_hrad.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Čergov mountains - Landscape*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/23651/cergov-pod_forgackou.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Čergov mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/10580/cergov-sokolia_skala.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Čergov mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/32951/cergov-kastelan_kamenickeho_hradu.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

Next page


----------



## janatafreen (Mar 7, 2014)

Flames are looking so cool... good photography done by you.


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Lubovnianska vrchovina mountains*










Lubovňa Highland is situated in north-east Slovakia, in region of Prešov, in Stará Lubovňa district, along the border with Poland. In Slovakia, this hilly range is divided in two independent parts, separated with Polish territory from the north, and Spiš-Šariš highland and Čergov Hills from south.
Lubovňa Highland belongs to East Beskydy area, which forms a part of Outer West Carpathian Mountains.

This hilly range reminds, with its formation, open form of „U“ letter. Lubovňa Highland is granite range, built with paleogenne mineral rocks. Its relief is mostly of highland character. Mountain ridges are cut with rivers (as, for instance: Velký Lipník or Hraničná), and with meandres (bindings) of Poprad-river, along the border.
Predominant part of this hilly country is covered with forests. In lower sections, you can find leafy woods, whereas in higher situated sections you can meet mixed or coniferous forests. Non-afforested parts are covered with meadows or pasture lands, the arable soil is to be noted in wide lowlands.
Lubovňa Highland belongs to moderately warm, up to cold climatic area. In the north, in west part of hilly range, you can meet wide-branched, Eliášovka, the highest hill of this highland.
Near to the community of Sulín, mineral water spring „Sulínka“ is sourcing. The water makes positive effects thanks to its chemical composition and features, the better condition at disease of digestive tract.

*Extent:* 198 square kilometres

*The highest hill:* Eliášovka - 1023 metres above sea level










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/3477/lubovnianska_vrchovina-jarabinske_tiesnavy.html​


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Lubovnianska vrchovina mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/1551/lubovnianska_vrchovina-cez_luky_ii.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Lubovnianska vrchovina mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/43385/lubovnianska_vrchovina-dudkova_skala.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Lubovnianska vrchovina mountains - Landscape*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/4339/lubovnianska_vrchovina-nad_jarabinou.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Lubovnianska vrchovina mountains - Canyon*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/39811/lubovnianska_vrchovina-jar_v_jarabinskom_prielome_ii.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Lubovnianska vrchovina mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/44758/lubovnianska_vrchovina-skameneny_mnich.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Lubovnianska vrchovina mountains - Landscape*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/23521/lubovnianska_vrchovina-nad_lackovou.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Lubovnianska vrchovina mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/45140/lubovnianska_vrchovina-vysniansky_vrch.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Lubovnianska vrchovina mountains - Countryside*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/21551/lubovnianska_vrchovina-litmanovske_luky.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/5738/lubovnianska_vrchovina-z_lubovnianskej_vrchoviny.html


----------



## divassharma (Mar 6, 2014)

Green tree and green hill are so cool... Looking great.


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Lubovnianska vrchovina mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/42555/lubovnianska_vrchovina-zaniknute_lazy.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Lubovnianska vrchovina mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/42384/lubovnianska_vrchovina-drevenicka.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Lubovnianska vrchovina mountains - Landscape*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/43371/lubovnianska_vrchovina-zarastene_skalky.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Lubovnianska vrchovina mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/1458/lubovnianska_vrchovina-cez_luky.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Lubovnianska vrchovina mountains - Church*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/18071/lubovnianska_vrchovina-dreveny_kostolik.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Lubovnianska vrchovina mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/30000/lubovnianska_vrchovina-hrnce.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Lubovnianska vrchovina mountains - Plaveč castle*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/38580/lubovnianska_vrchovina-hrad_plavec.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Lubovnianska vrchovina mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/6724/lubovnianska_vrchovina-jarabinsky_prielom.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Strážovské vrchy mountains*










Nucleus Strážov Hills Mountain Range is situated at the border of West and Central Slovakia, in Trenčín and Žilina Regions, in Bánovce nad Bebravou, Bytča, Ilava, Považská Bystrica, Prievidza, Púchov, Trenčín and Žilina districts. The complex belongs to Fatra-Tatra area, forming a part of Internal West Carpathian Mountains.

This hilly range is constructed mainly with granites, limestones and dolomites. The relief is extraordinary articulated, from hilly countries up to highlands, via uplands to great highlands.
This mountain range is placed in moderately warm and cold climatic area.
Most of the area is covered with forests (mainly beech-woods, oak forests are placed in lower areas, and even pine-trees are to be appeared there). The surfaces were partially deprived of the forests, and consequently changed into fields, meadows or pasture lands.
In 1989, Strážov Hills were declared as Protected Countryside Area, including neighbouring Sulov Hills.

*Extent:* 929 square kilometres

*The highest hill:* Strážov, 1216 metres above sea level










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/25122/strazovske_vrchy-kraj_pod_strazovom.html​


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Strážovské vrchy mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/28332/strazovske_vrchy-prebudzanie_pod_skalami.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Strážovské vrchy mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/40460/strazovske_vrchy-strazovske_vrchy.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Strážovské vrchy mountains - Sunset*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/17767/strazovske_vrchy-zapad_nad_zliechovom.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Strážovské vrchy mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/20015/strazovske_vrchy-pri_potocku.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Strážovské vrchy mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/28596/strazovske_vrchy-nad_zliechovom.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Strážovské vrchy mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/2987/strazovske_vrchy-sedlo_trtavka.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Strážovské vrchy mountains - Landscape*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/22727/strazovske_vrchy-klak_malofatransky.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Strážovské vrchy mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/9397/strazovske_vrchy-nas_ciel.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Strážovské vrchy mountains - Landscape*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/36097/strazovske_vrchy-zo_strazova.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Strážovské vrchy mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/7725/strazovske_vrchy-jesen_pod_babou.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Strážovské vrchy mountains - Land of Považie region*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/12198/strazovske_vrchy-hmly_na_povazi.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Strážovské vrchy mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/19950/strazovske_vrchy-neodolatelne.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Strážovské vrchy mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/22283/strazovske_vrchy-jesen_uz_pomaly_miesa_farby.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Strážovské vrchy mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/22423/strazovske_vrchy-zimna_spomienka_zo_strazova.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Strážovské vrchy mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/28581/strazovske_vrchy-pod_strazovom.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Strážovské vrchy mountains - Landscape*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/20961/strazovske_vrchy-az_na_kraj_sveta.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Strážovské vrchy mountains - Landscape*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/26732/strazovske_vrchy-zelene_rieky.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Strážovské vrchy mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/11665/strazovske_vrchy-jar_pod_vapcom.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Strážovské vrchy mountains - Landscape*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/46099/strazovske_vrchy-z_hornej_poruby.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Oravská vrchovina mountains*










Orava Highlands is situated in north of Slovakia, in Region of Žilina, in Námestovo, Tvrdošín and Dolný Kubín districts. This mountain range belongs to Central Beskydy Mountains, which form a part of Outer West Carpathian Mountains.

Orava Highlands is a belt od territory of approx. 35 kilometres length and 4-12 kilometres width, spreaded along both parts of Orava-river. The area is divided into Veličnianska basin and Podchoč furrow. The complex has variegated and rough relief with different geological basis. Peleogenne granite stratta and mineral rocks belts form this basis. Tupá and Ostrá skala (Blunt and Sharp Rocks), two powerful rock massifs of this rocky belt, are arising over the community of Vyšný Kubín.
Great part of total surface was changed into arable soil. In this countryside cover, there are appearing, except fields, also the belts of meadows, pasture lands and pine-wood forests. The mountain range belongs into cold climatic area. The countryside is drained with Orava-river and its tributaries. Orava Highlands is relatively densely inhabitated, first of all, around places along Orava-river.

*Extent:* 279 square kilometres










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/20662/oravska_vrchovina-chalupka2.html​


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Oravská vrchovina mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/20285/oravska_vrchovina-vlnkovita.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Oravská vrchovina mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/40459/oravska_vrchovina-majova.html​


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Oravská vrchovina mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/27268/oravska_vrchovina-zizalicka.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Oravská vrchovina mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/20862/oravska_vrchovina-makove_panenky.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Oravská vrchovina mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/43147/oravska_vrchovina-posol_jesene.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Oravská vrchovina mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/20482/oravska_vrchovina-udiveny.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Oravská vrchovina mountains - Land*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/44404/oravska_vrchovina-piatok_13_steho_ii.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Oravská vrchovina mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/29742/oravska_vrchovina-kopcok_oproti.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Oravská vrchovina mountains - Landscape*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/27145/oravska_vrchovina-cesticka_a_strane_pod_chocom.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Oravská vrchovina mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/29060/oravska_vrchovina-jesen_nad_srnacim.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Oravská vrchovina mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/22494/oravska_vrchovina-tupa_skala_ostra_skala.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Oravská vrchovina mountains - Landscape*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/37863/oravska_vrchovina-zima_u_nas.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Oravská vrchovina mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/26313/oravska_vrchovina-frantiskova_huta_hamor.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Oravská vrchovina mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/14338/oravska_vrchovina-chalupka.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Oravská vrchovina mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/24740/oravska_vrchovina-spod_tupej_skalky.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Oravská vrchovina mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/26743/oravska_vrchovina-dedinka_pod_lysicou.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Oravská vrchovina mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/27036/oravska_vrchovina-tam_za_oknami.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Oravská vrchovina mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/40922/oravska_vrchovina-po_cestach_aj_necestach.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Oravská vrchovina mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/41690/oravska_vrchovina-rozluckovy_pohlad.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Oravská vrchovina mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/43965/oravska_vrchovina-ovecky_u_svvendelina.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Oravská vrchovina mountains - Landscape*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/30897/oravska_vrchovina-mne_to_bolo_jasne_uz_od_zacatku.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Oravská vrchovina mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/22713/oravska_vrchovina-dedinka_v_udoli.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Oravská vrchovina mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/30378/oravska_vrchovina-veza_pri_velkom_borovom.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Oravská vrchovina mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/21454/oravska_vrchovina-nostalgicka.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Oravská vrchovina mountains - Landscape*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/28351/oravska_vrchovina-sipska_mohyla.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Oravská vrchovina mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/40540/oravska_vrchovina-cez_pole_neorane.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*White Carpathian Mountains*










This mountain range belongs to Slovak-Moravian Carpathian Mountains area. It is to be found in West Slovakia in districts of Skalica, Senica, Myjava, Nové Mesto nad Váhom, Trenčín, Ilava, and Púchov. The area is declared as Preserved Countryside Region.

Surface: it s very afforested, mostly with oak forests, areas where the trees are missing, are presented with meadows and glades.

*Extent:* 655 km²

*Highest peak:* Velká Javorina (970 m).










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/37742/biele_karpaty-velka_javorina.html​


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*White Carpathian Mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/26071/biele_karpaty-veterny_den.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*White Carpathian Mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/35728/biele_karpaty-kosican_na_slovensko_moravskom_pomedzi.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*White Carpathian Mountains - Landscape*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/15389/biele_karpaty-ked_mesiac_strazil_den.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*White Carpathian Mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/9116/biele_karpaty-bradla.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*White Carpathian Mountains - Landscape*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/9628/biele_karpaty-pocukrovany.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*White Carpathian Mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/6830/biele_karpaty-podvecerne_svetlo.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*White Carpathian Mountains - Javorina*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/25923/biele_karpaty-cestou_na_velku_javorinu_2_foto.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*White Carpathian Mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/39765/biele_karpaty-krajina_linii.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*White Carpathian Mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/12046/biele_karpaty-vrsatska_jarna.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

Next page


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

...


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

.....


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Small Carpathians mountains*










This mountain range is located in west part of Slovakia and divide - similarly as fortification - Záhorská plainland from Danube plainland. The complex belongs to Fatra-Tatra area, which forms a part of West Carpathian Mountains. It is divided into four next parts, such as: Devínské, Pezinské, Brezovské and Čachtické.

Surface: afforested, including beech-wood and oak forests.
Climatic area: rather warm, in higher localities moderately warm area.
The territory was declared as Preserved Countryside Area in 1976.

*Highest peak:* Záruby (768 m)

*Extent:* 820 square kilometres










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/22930/male_karpaty-rano_na_skalnatej.html​


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Small Carpathians mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/20734/male_karpaty-karpatsky_zapad.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Small Carpathians mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/22975/male_karpaty-jesen_pod_certovym_kopcom.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Small Carpathians mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/16045/male_karpaty-loiii.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Small Carpathians mountains - Smolenice castle*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/32707/male_karpaty-v_smoleniciach_malovane.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Small Carpathians mountains - Plavec castle*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/27733/male_karpaty-u_grofa_drakulu.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Small Carpathians mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/37964/male_karpaty-vysoka.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Small Carpathians mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/23303/male_karpaty-pod_buckovou.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Small Carpathians mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/24582/male_karpaty-tajomne_zaruby.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Small Carpathians mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/30321/male_karpaty-kostol_svmichala_archanjela.html


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

SLOVENSKÝ KRAS (Slovak Karst) is one of the mountain ranges of the Slovenské rudohorie Mountains in the Carpathians in southern Slovakia. It consists of a complex of huge karst plains and plateaus divided by deep valleys and canyons. Since 1973 it was a protected landscape area. On 1 March 2002 Slovak Karst National Park was declared. Slovak Karst is the first Slovak biosphere reservation since 1 March 1977, when it was included in the UNESCO's Programme on Man and the Biosphere. In 1995, 12 out of 700 caves in the park were recognized as a UNESCO World Heritage Site. The decoration of the caves is rich and varied: classic sinter, ice, calcit crystals and unique formations made from mineral called aragonit. There are 2 important valleys: Zádielska dolina - the greatest canyon in Slovakia and Hájska dolina with series of travertine terraces with waterfalls.
I'm going to split the photo serial about this beautiful countryside into several groups: Landscape - Woods - Rocks - Water - Caves&Abysses - Flora.

LANDSCAPE - part(1)


























































































taken by sqooth


----------



## sk_johns (Jun 10, 2013)

Malé Karpaty
Google Maps Location









Kršlenica - Malé Karpaty









Pod Vápennou - panoráma









Vysoká - Malé Karpaty









Vápenná - Malé Karpaty









Pod Vápennou - Malé Karpaty









Hrad Ostrý Kameň​


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

SLOVENSKÝ KRAS (Slovak Karst) is one of the mountain ranges of the Slovenské rudohorie Mountains in the Carpathians in southern Slovakia. It consists of a complex of huge karst plains and plateaus divided by deep valleys and canyons. Since 1973 it was a protected landscape area. On 1 March 2002 Slovak Karst National Park was declared. Slovak Karst is the first Slovak biosphere reservation since 1 March 1977, when it was included in the UNESCO's Programme on Man and the Biosphere. In 1995, 12 out of 700 caves in the park were recognized as a UNESCO World Heritage Site. The decoration of the caves is rich and varied: classic sinter, ice, calcit crystals and unique formations made from mineral called aragonit. There are 2 important valleys: Zádielska dolina - the greatest canyon in Slovakia and Hájska dolina with series of travertine terraces with waterfalls.
I'm going to split the photo serial about this beautiful countryside into several groups: Landscape - Woods - Rocks - Water - Caves&Abysses - Flora.

LANDSCAPE - part(2)


























































































taken by sqooth


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Small Carpathians mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/36308/male_karpaty-vysoka_z_rostuna.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Small Carpathians mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/20265/male_karpaty-ahoj_kamarat.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Small Carpathians mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/41369/male_karpaty-cerveny_kamen.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Small Carpathians mountains - Plavec castle*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/38616/male_karpaty-plavecky_hrad_a_pohanska.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Small Carpathians mountains - Landscape*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/19373/male_karpaty-vyhlad_z_vapennej.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Small Carpathians mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/15892/male_karpaty-jelenica_a_lan.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Small Carpathians mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/12364/male_karpaty-certova_dolina.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Small Carpathians mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/45160/male_karpaty-borovica_na_drinovej_hore.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Small Carpathians mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/12437/male_karpaty-vysoka.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Small Carpathians mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/20816/male_karpaty-klokoc_divozelovy.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Small Carpathians mountains - Landscape*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/29115/male_karpaty-karpatsky_koberec.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Small Carpathians mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/21859/male_karpaty-hrad_dobra_voda_zo_slopov.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Small Carpathians mountains - Cachtice castle*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/23013/male_karpaty-jesen_pri_cachtickom_hrade.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Small Carpathians mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/5660/male_karpaty-hrad_cerveny_kamen_z_vysokej.html


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

SLOVENSKÝ KRAS (Slovak Karst) is one of the mountain ranges of the Slovenské rudohorie Mountains in the Carpathians in southern Slovakia. It consists of a complex of huge karst plains and plateaus divided by deep valleys and canyons. Since 1973 it was a protected landscape area. On 1 March 2002 Slovak Karst National Park was declared. Slovak Karst is the first Slovak biosphere reservation since 1 March 1977, when it was included in the UNESCO's Programme on Man and the Biosphere. In 1995, 12 out of 700 caves in the park were recognized as a UNESCO World Heritage Site. The decoration of the caves is rich and varied: classic sinter, ice, calcit crystals and unique formations made from mineral called aragonit. There are 2 important valleys: Zádielska dolina - the greatest canyon in Slovakia and Hájska dolina with series of travertine terraces with waterfalls.
I'm going to split the photo serial about this beautiful countryside into several groups: Landscape - Woods - Rocks - Water - Caves&Abysses - Flora.

LANDSCAPE - part(3)


























































































taken by sqooth


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Oravské Beskydy mountain*










Oravske Beskydy Mountain Range belong to Outer West Carpathian Mountains, into Central Beskydy area. It is situated in north Slovakia, in Region of Žilina, in Námestovo district, and forms nature border with Poland.

Granite Oravské Beskydy Mountain Range is built with paleogenne mineral rocks, with pre-domination of sandstone. This range has extraordinary variegated relief (hilly, highland up to mountaneous relief), containing traces after ice tome period.

Oravské Beskydy belong to cold climatic area. As far as the precipitation is concerened, they are, similarly as in Orava, above the average, on the other hand, regarding temperature, the area is below the average. Yearly precipitation makes 800-1200 mm. The snow is preserved, in highest altitudes´niveau, even for 150 days.
Predominante part of the surface is covered with plough-tails. The whole mountain range is a part of nature countryside area Horna Orava (Upper Orava).

*Extent:* 129 square kiolmetres (in Slovakia)

*The highest hill:* Babia Hora – 1725 metres above sea level










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/21518/oravske_beskydy-prebudzanie.html​


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Oravské Beskydy mountain*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/34359/oravske_beskydy-oravske_svitanie.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Oravské Beskydy mountain - Babia hora 1725m*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/23546/oravske_beskydy-babia_hora.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Oravské Beskydy mountain*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/21545/oravske_beskydy-rezerwat_przyrody_pod_rysianka.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Oravské Beskydy mountain*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/29577/oravske_beskydy-policka_poorane.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Oravské Beskydy mountain*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/34115/oravske_beskydy-tak_odchadza_den_i.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Oravské Beskydy mountain*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/15553/oravske_beskydy-takmer_na_vrchole.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Oravské Beskydy mountain - Pilsko*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/41958/oravske_beskydy-pilsko_spod_brtsu.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Oravské Beskydy mountain*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/34700/oravske_beskydy-papradovou_hranicou_ii.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Oravské Beskydy mountain - Small Babia hora 1515m*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/13961/oravske_beskydy-mala_babia_hora.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

Next page


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

...


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Oravské Beskydy mountain*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/34071/oravske_beskydy-jesenna_inverzia.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Oravské Beskydy mountain*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/27100/oravske_beskydy-jarna_luka.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Oravské Beskydy mountain*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/27012/oravske_beskydy-jarna.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Oravské Beskydy mountain - Landscape*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/27031/oravske_beskydy-jarny_masiv_pilska.html


----------



## plus ratio quam vis (Sep 7, 2007)

I know I repeat myself but I've to say that from time to time - Slovakia is so beautiful. Picturesque and cosy.

I send greetings over the Tatras.:cheers:


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Low Beskydy mountains*










*Extent:* 3500 square kilometres

*The highest hill:* Vysoký Gruň - 910 metres above sea level










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/15255/nizke_beskydy-jesen_pod_duklou.html​


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Low Beskydy mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/15375/nizke_beskydy-drevena_cerkva.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Low Beskydy mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/36119/nizke_beskydy-skanzen_bardejovske_kupele.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Low Beskydy mountains - Zborov castle*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/45353/nizke_beskydy-zborovsky_hrad.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Low Beskydy mountains - Landscape*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/43813/nizke_beskydy-krasna_krajina_nad_krasnym_brodom.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Low Beskydy mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/41990/nizke_beskydy-z_bukovej_horky.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Low Beskydy mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/33795/nizke_beskydy-haburske_raselinisko.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Low Beskydy mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/45386/nizke_beskydy-zo_stebnickej_magury_ii.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Low Beskydy mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/15229/nizke_beskydy-drevena_cerkva.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Low Beskydy mountains*










http://hiking.sk/dev/gallery/photos/b63bc73c0f37b86318c5541dcdae8d8c.jpg


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Low Beskydy mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/17772/nizke_beskydy-tokajuci_strom.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Low Beskydy mountains - Cicva castle*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/26572/nizke_beskydy-z_hradu_cicva_iii.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Low Beskydy mountains*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/47242/nizke_beskydy-louky_nad_cigelkou.html


----------



## sk_johns (Jun 10, 2013)

Východ slnka v lese / Sunrise in the forest​


----------



## sk_johns (Jun 10, 2013)

Višňové village, view from Čachtice Castle, Little Carpathian Mountains
IMG_8086 by Chundulak, on Flickr​


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

SLOVENSKÝ KRAS (Slovak Karst) is one of the mountain ranges of the Slovenské rudohorie Mountains in the Carpathians in southern Slovakia. It consists of a complex of huge karst plains and plateaus divided by deep valleys and canyons. Since 1973 it was a protected landscape area. On 1 March 2002 Slovak Karst National Park was declared. Slovak Karst is the first Slovak biosphere reservation since 1 March 1977, when it was included in the UNESCO's Programme on Man and the Biosphere. In 1995, 12 out of 700 caves in the park were recognized as a UNESCO World Heritage Site. The decoration of the caves is rich and varied: classic sinter, ice, calcit crystals and unique formations made from mineral called aragonit. There are 2 important valleys: Zádielska dolina - the greatest canyon in Slovakia and Hájska dolina with series of travertine terraces with waterfalls.
I'm going to split the photo serial about this beautiful countryside into several groups: Landscape - Woods - Rocks - Water - Caves&Abysses - Flora.

LANDSCAPE - part(4)


























































































taken by sqooth


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*National park Malá Fatra*




























http://www.ttstudio.sk/gallery.php?co=68


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*National park Malá Fatra II.*




























http://www.ttstudio.sk/gallery.php?co=68


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*National park Malá Fatra III.*




























http://www.ttstudio.sk/gallery.php?co=68


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

welcome back Carphatian mountains, happy to see again here


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks Boyshow


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*National park Malá Fatra IV.*




























http://www.ttstudio.sk/gallery.php?stranka=2&co=68


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*National park Malá Fatra V.*




























http://www.ttstudio.sk/gallery.php?stranka=3&co=68


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*National park Malá Fatra VI.*




























http://www.ttstudio.sk/gallery.php?stranka=3&co=68


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

Next page.


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*National park Malá Fatra VII.*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/37642/mala_fatra-fackovske_rano.html










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/24889/mala_fatra-rano_na_velkom_krivani.html










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/38141/mala_fatra-misa.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*National park Malá Fatra VIII.*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/19974/mala_fatra-malofatranska.html










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/36594/mala_fatra-krivan_fajci_bude_snezit.html










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/37997/mala_fatra-hreben_malofatransky.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*National park Malá Fatra IX.*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/25857/mala_fatra-mala_fatra.html










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/37511/mala_fatra-clovek_panom_prirody.html










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/25199/sluzby-galeria-salas_pod_osnicou.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Strážov mountains I.*




























http://www.ttstudio.sk/gallery.php?co=92


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Strážov mountains II.*




























http://www.ttstudio.sk/image.php?id_foto=1649&gal=92


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*National park Malá Fatra X.*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/26092/mala_fatra-pod_rozsutcom.html










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/29961/mala_fatra-kameny_strazca.html










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/20865/mala_fatra-deturence.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Strážov mountains III.*




























http://www.ttstudio.sk/gallery.php?stranka=1&co=92


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*National park Malá Fatra XI.*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/27948/mala_fatra-maly_rozsutec_maly_krasavec.html










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/34530/mala_fatra-blizsie_k_noci.html










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/29811/mala_fatra-hmla_pod_rozsutcom.html


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*National park Malá Fatra XII.*










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/27124/mala_fatra-rozsutec_ako_od_benku.html










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/20832/mala_fatra-nezvalim_ta.html










http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/47256/mala_fatra-ustie_pod_korunou.html


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

SLOVENSKÝ KRAS (Slovak Karst) is one of the mountain ranges of the Slovenské rudohorie Mountains in the Carpathians in southern Slovakia. It consists of a complex of huge karst plains and plateaus divided by deep valleys and canyons. Since 1973 it was a protected landscape area. On 1 March 2002 Slovak Karst National Park was declared. Slovak Karst is the first Slovak biosphere reservation since 1 March 1977, when it was included in the UNESCO's Programme on Man and the Biosphere. In 1995, 12 out of 700 caves in the park were recognized as a UNESCO World Heritage Site. The decoration of the caves is rich and varied: classic sinter, ice, calcit crystals and unique formations made from mineral called aragonit. There are 2 important valleys: Zádielska dolina - the greatest canyon in Slovakia and Hájska dolina with series of travertine terraces with waterfalls.
I'm going to split the photo serial about this beautiful countryside into several groups: Landscape - Woods - Rocks - Water - Caves&Abysses - Flora.

WOODS








































































taken by sqooth


----------



## infrastellar (Dec 25, 2009)

Autumn in Strazovske vrchy










High Tatras


----------



## infrastellar (Dec 25, 2009)

Spring in Male Karpaty


----------



## infrastellar (Dec 25, 2009)

Mountains ... as far as you can see


----------



## adamsb (Mar 13, 2009)

Carphatian mountains said:


> http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/53139/vysoke_a_belianske_tatry-v_stupani.html​


This is Poland - Gąsienicowa Valley


----------

